# Bogut hopes to leave pain behind



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> How he responds to his latest surgery remains to be seen, but Bogut is optimistic he will be much better off than he was this season.
> 
> "I think it should definitely get me a little more pain-free than I was this season," he said. "(People) thought I was crazy because I was complaining about pain and felt like I was complaining too much, but I've got a jar full of loose bones that they took out of my arm.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/120171544.html

This is encouraging.


----------

